# Can anyone screenshot the XL option on the driver app.



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

So I was upgraded to XL. XL is not available in my area however I'm upgraded anyway. 

Is there a slider option on the driver app, if so can you screen shot it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

There isn't a slider option. It's listed as a second vehicle so before you go online, you select the XL Only vehicle. Mine lists the original with just my license plate number, then my license plate number with XL Only after it. Before I go online I can choose a 'different' vehicle and then select which of the two I want to use. Keep in mind I have only one vehicle, just 2 options for using it.


----------



## Vali Naviwala (Feb 18, 2015)

I also drive XL dodge grand caravan, but i do not have 2 options, i only have only 1 vehicle option under select vehicle, 

I asked uber about this and they said they do not have this option available in Houston area

Any 1 else from houston area have XL only option ????? If yes how?????


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I had to 'add' it from the Dashboard, not the Driver App. I noticed red flags on the VEHICLES tab and when I tapped it I was shown my Commander that I already use, then my Commander again with XL ONLY. I had to upload photos of my registration and insurance for the XL ONLY (the SAME docs that are attached to the 'other' vehicle) and it was a day or so later that it was accessible to use.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks CommanderXL


----------



## Vali Naviwala (Feb 18, 2015)

I dont have any option in dashboard to add documents again for XL only

I can able to receive Xl request but 80% request are uberx and only 20% uberxl


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

For at least a month I only had the one option (both X and XL) then all of a sudden a couple days ago I noticed Uber added my vehicle again as an XL ONLY, and I was required to upload the docs again before it was available in the Driver App. It said 'pending' for a day or so then I got a text that I was ready for XL ONLY.

Also, I got NO notification from Uber that they had added my same vehicle in the dashboard, I just happened to notice it there with no docs.


----------

